# Solarmax T5HO 30" - too good to be true?



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

http://premiumaquatics.com/aquatic-supplies/DB-ADB42330.html?fe_feedid=126]Link

Advantages:

Strip light - haven't seen another T5HO with that description. Does this mean it's mountable directly on a glass canopy like the NO strip lights? If it's possible to avoid the glare from an elevated light, I'd love it.

Widely spaced bulbs - my current light, which sits on the canopy, doesn't cover the back of the tank adequately. It looks like this one might, even mounted on a canopy or using the "extendable mounting legs". 

Independently controlled bulbs - this, along with windowscreen on the acrylic shield below the bulbs and perhaps eventually a floating cover of amazon frogbit, could be part of a strategy of light management. High light to grow in a nice carpet of HC, medium later to keep things manageable.

Moonlights - I think they'll be very cool, especially if they shimmer.


Disadvantages:

Marine bulbs - these will have to be changed out for 30" Coralife bulbs...assuming they will fit. 

Heat - would T5HOs directly on a glass canopy be too hot in the summer months?

Timer - would lose the moonlight effect, so not an option when at home, but workable on vacation?

Price - around half or less of comparable fixtures. The old saying of "If it's too good to be true..." comes to mind.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been eyeballing this fixture for a while now. Since I don't have CO2 running though I have no need for HO T5 lighting. If you have CO2 I would say go for it. I've heard of other members on here using them with success.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Any light can be laid down directly on the glass lid....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The price isn't that amazing. Look into catalina aquariums lighting. They can custom make whatever you want too. Very affordable.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

never used them, but im planning on getting a solarmaxHE ( NO ) for a 20 long im setting up. ive heard good things about them. i know the the HE fixture, the bulbs are 24" even in the 30" fixtures, im guessing its the same for the HO.

if you are gonna get them, id suggest getting them here-
http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/DBL42330.html

alot cheaper..


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

you could keep the 10k and just replace the actinic. also, i used to have a light with moonlight leds. i just left them plugged in without a timer and put the other bulbs on a timer. led's have a very long lifespan.

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

im considering switching to this light. it is half the price of the one you posted. 2x24w t5ho, but no moonlights.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

over_stocked said:


> The price isn't that amazing. Look into catalina aquariums lighting. They can custom make whatever you want too. Very affordable.


I looked at their two-bulb HO set up but the bulbs are very close together, so it might have to be set high to get enough spread. Also, no moonlights on that one (that's where the substantial price difference I mentioned kicks in).

I'll look into the customization though, thanks.

Good catch on the bulb sizes. The Solarmax mentions 2x30" but later says 2x24w, which is 24" IINM. 

Would 24" bulbs on the canopy provide enough coverage at the ends of a 30" tank?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

daverock1337 said:


> you could keep the 10k and just replace the actinic. also, i used to have a light with moonlight leds. i just left them plugged in without a timer and put the other bulbs on a timer. led's have a very long lifespan.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
> 
> im considering switching to this light. it is half the price of the one you posted. 2x24w t5ho, but no moonlights.


That's a good one too, along with the AquaticLife Dual Lamp.

Did you have separate power cords on your previous light?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

over_stocked said:


> Any light can be laid down directly on the glass lid....


I've heard PCs, for example, can raise water temps several degrees. I *assume* T5HOs are cooler...

Also haven't seen any other brands of T5HOs directly on the canopy - they're always either mounted on legs or suspended.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the solarmaxHE have adjustable mounting legs. so im willing to guess that the solarmaxHO has the same...


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

> Did you have separate power cords on your previous light?[?QUOTE]
> 
> it was a current satellite 65 watt pc light with an led moonlight. it had two cords, one for each light. it only had one led in it, and it was a white one, but i did look pretty cool at night. i wish it had three in it though.
> 
> my current light (the one i have now, not the brand lol) is a coralife aqualight 2 x 65 watts pc lamp, which is way too much for my 29 gallon. that is why i might switch to the 2 x 24 watts zoo med t5ho fixture.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Rainer said:


> Would 24" bulbs on the canopy provide enough coverage at the ends of a 30" tank?


I have 2 24W T5HO bulbs on my 40g tall (30Lx12Wx24T). They're not even in a reflector and it's pretty bright.

I'm holding a baby at the moment, I'll try to post a pic in a while.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

NatCh said:


> ... I'll try to post a pic in a while.


Here we go. These are run by a Hagen GLO retrofit unit.








I put these in as a retrofit to my Eclipse 3 all in one filter hood. The original lights kept failing -- apparently the starters on them are vulnerable to moisture. :icon_roll I had three of them fail in nine months. Marineland was great and replaced all three of them gratis, but ... well: first one, huh; second one, hmmmm; third one, uh-uh. :shrug:

Anyway, I've been most pleased with these. Nearly as I can figure from Hoppy's PAR chart, I'm somewhere between the low end of high light and the middle of medium, most likely toward the lower end of that range, since I don't have any reflectors. I'm hoping that's about right, since I like the visual light levels, and I'd prefer to have medium light. They're just mounted on a piece of acrylic that I got the nice folks at Hobby Lobby's picture framing department to cut for me for ~$12. :smile:


----------



## kevgsp (Mar 7, 2011)

I got my solarmax lights today, the T5N0 in 36" and 48". Forget about the moonlights...there is only one cord. Bulbs are garbage, you can see a smoke like shadow rolling up and down the bulb, my stock single t8 is brighter. To top it off the 48" fixture is smashed up. stay away from this product.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

The best bang for the buck i've found is the Odyssea lights from aquatraders.com


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I also just received 2 solarmaxhe fixtures in the mail. I purchased 2 of the t5no 24" fixtures.

These are made of the cheapest flimsiest materials I have ever seen. Both of mine were smashed up inside. The reflector is literally mylar film shoved behind the bulb. It is not shaped in anyway that increases light. Total and complete junk. 

I wanted low tech and I got no tech.


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a 24 inch version. I like it. I'm only using the daylight bulb most of the time, but it seems to do the trick. I'd like to change out the blue bulb for another daylight bulb so I can have more growing options, but I haven't found another t5 bulb at the local shops. The nice thing about this fixture is that it is sealed so no moisture is going to get into the electronics of the bulbs. This is also the downside, because you'll have to figure out how to take it apart to replace those bulbs. I haven't attempted it yet.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

It seems like the answer to my question is "yes" so the search goes on.

Thanks to all who posted here and for the links and pictures. That retrofit looks very interesting but DIY isn't an option just now.


----------



## scubasmac (Jan 28, 2011)

alvagoldbook, the solarmax HE is not really sealed. The acrylic shield just slides into place from one end of the fixture. If you look on the ends you can see the slot where it comes out.


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

scubasmac said:


> alvagoldbook, the solarmax HE is not really sealed. The acrylic shield just slides into place from one end of the fixture. If you look on the ends you can see the slot where it comes out.



and not only that there is a button that has to be depressed which the acrylic has to slide over and it leaves a gouge dead center the entire length of the acrylic after your done.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Rainer said:


> Thanks to all who posted here and for the links and pictures. That retrofit looks very interesting but DIY isn't an option just now.


For myself, you're welcome. I wasn't suggesting you try the retrofit, just wanted you to see "for yourself" what a couple of 20W T5HO bulbs looked like in a 30" tank. :smile:


----------

